# Sony STR-DN1040 and 5.1 Audio from Cable STB



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone know why my receiver would only be taking 2.0 stereo from my set top box? I'm scouring settings on the cable box (Comcast/Cisco) and the Sony, but I'm not seeing that one magic switch to flip. I'm using all HDMI connections. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you sure that the source broadcast was not just Stereo or 2.0 Dolby Digital? Not all content is broadcasted 5.1-encoded.
Did you set "Audio - digital out" to "Dolby digital"?


----------



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, I know the broadcast is 5.1. Anyway, I got it figured out. I was using a powered HDMI splitter to split the signal from the set top box to the TV and the receiver (to choose whether to listen to cable on the TV or the receiver). I guess the splitter wasn't good enough to continue the full 5.1 sound into the receiver. 

I now have the cable box going directly to the receiver, then the receiver outputting to the TV. If I don't want to hear cable through the receiver, I just have it on stand by the the signal passes through from the set top box to the TV. 

Done and done


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thx for your info and enjoy ;-)


----------

